# southwest reports



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

HI GUYS ANYBODY HUNT THE REGENT MOTT AREA YET I HAVE HEARD THE BIRD NUMBERS ARE STRONG WILL BE HUNTING THERE HALLOWWEN WEEK JUST WONDERING IF THE REPORTS ARE TRUE REMEMBER A GOOD SPRINGER NEVER MAKES A DEAL WITH A PHEASANT


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There is an absolute assload of pheasants in the area you mentioned.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bring your wallet! :wink:


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

HI HUNTFISH ND IM LUCKY IVE GOT SOME PRIVATE LAND IVE BEEN HUNTING FOR YEARS BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN THEY REALLY CHARGE IN THAT AREA IM FOTUNATE BUT WHO KNOWS HOW LONG THAT WILL BE


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

we hunted on private land and did just fine. things are posted up pretty tight in the whole southwest as far as the land owner told us. we were lucky enough to know the guy pretty well. but i have heard and know that the pheasants are flying strong


----------

